# Looking for serious trophy club!!



## MItransplant (Nov 15, 2009)

Am looking for a new lease would prefer a trophy lease with a 130min but will consider a QDM lease. A true and strict management plan in place...not looking for a meat club. Fines for under sized bucks including buttons. Looking in the I20 corridor east of ATL or most anywhere in central GA piedmont area.. May even consider eastern AL..

Not scared to pay for it $2500 to $3000 a year is fine..

A few must have's.

Large acerage.

Good deer population

camping ie.water and elect hookups

cooler a plus and prefered

limited and let me stress this limited number of members..

Looking for me and possibly one or two other guys.

PM me ... or call me 770-842-8904...


----------



## MItransplant (Nov 16, 2009)

I figured with the slow economy a lot off high end clubs would be hurting for members..

I forgot to mention this will be for the upcoming 2009-2010 season..DUH!


----------



## MItransplant (Nov 17, 2009)

Really!


----------



## MItransplant (Nov 19, 2009)

I am sick of clubs that say one thing and do another..... I am also tired of seeing clubs with a 1000ac and 20 to 30 members. I would rather pay more $ and have a property with fewer hunters then pay less for big piece and feel like I'm on a WMA..


----------



## Model70 (Nov 20, 2009)

*QDM CLub*

I have 100 acres under strict QDM.  Currently at 30 members ....We only shoot "cull" spikes and other gentically inferior small bucks.  Each member  has the unique ability to understand  the future potential of all bucks, and we make sure no odd racked 1.5 year old will ever breed.  We don't have camping cause most members just drive to the stand.  Each member is required to spend several hundred dollars in the latest fashion statement camo.  The wearing of Under Oder is required and you must pay full retail for it. Members are required to spend lots of money on everything BUT the club. After all the economy is tough and we don't have much money for dues. Maybe its that way because BassPro takes plastic  and the club requires cash.

Reducing the the membership from 30 to 28..  
This won't last long , looking forward to meeting you....

You know I am just kidding,  is only 90 acres  but only half of our members ever show up at one time...


----------



## MItransplant (Nov 20, 2009)

funny


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Nov 20, 2009)

*pm*

sent


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Nov 20, 2009)

Yea, I mean, we have 12,000 acres on the Ogeechee River in Washington County. The club has been QDM for the last 8 years but released the restrictions this year. We only have about 34 members and they police themselves on QDM even without the regulations but they are not "strict". Dues are in the $2,000-$2,200 range depending on members. Check out some of my old posts. You can find the info there.
No hookups or cooler. Several members own land next to the club that they and others camp on.


----------



## MItransplant (Nov 20, 2009)

thanks for all the info guys got lot of stuff to look at....


----------



## alphamaxhoyt (Nov 30, 2009)

MIT  Give me a shout!


----------



## MItransplant (Dec 4, 2009)

Have a few awsome clubs to look at but would a few others if they don't work out..

  If you don't have at least 1500 ac not interested..


----------



## MItransplant (Dec 6, 2009)

Great meeting you and talking to you today alphamaxhoyt you really know your stuff..  Call me ASAP if I don't get you first and we will iron out the details..


----------



## alphamaxhoyt (Dec 7, 2009)

Enjoyed meeting you as well MIT.  Look forward to making some memories and growing some good un's!


----------

